# i am  trying to correct my symlink[solved]

## KEA0463

Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.4

* Running with options: all

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

grep: /usr/src/linux/Makefile: No such file or directory

/usr/share/genkernel/gen_determineargs.sh: line 35: [: : integer expression expected

* Linux Kernel .. for x86...

* ERROR: Error: No kernel .config specified, or file not found!

* -- Grepping log... --

* Linux Kernel .. for x86...

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.4

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Error: No kernel .config specified, or file not found!

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

How do i fix this?????*Last edited by KEA0463 on Fri Dec 08, 2006 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wudmx

what says ls -lh /usr/src/linux ?

Andi

----------

## KEA0463

total 0

lrwrwrwx 1 root root 22 Dec  6 11:48 linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3

----------

## mirojira

 *KEA0463 wrote:*   

> total 0
> 
> lrwrwrwx 1 root root 22 Dec  6 11:48 linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3

 

What command did you use to create symlink? Correct symlink should be

```
lrwrwrwx 1 root root 22 Dec  6 11:48 linux -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3
```

----------

## KEA0463

i was following a gentoo wiki so not sure what i did wrong i am to noobish

----------

## mirojira

Well. You can use in the /usr/src directory

```
ln -s linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 linux
```

 after that

```
cd /usr/src/linux

genkernel all
```

It is quite long time  when I used genkernel so I am not sure if it is absolutely OK but it shoud be.

----------

## wudmx

well, you can correct your link as mirojira mentioned with these lines invoked by root:

cd /usr/src

ln -s linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 linux

HTH

Andi

----------

## KEA0463

* ERROR: Error: No kernel .config specified, or file not found!

* -- Grepping log... --

* Linux Kernel .. for x86...

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.4

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Error: No kernel .config specified, or file not found!

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

localhost linux #

#i got this result from above code

----------

## KEA0463

Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

----------

## mirojira

Please send the output of

```
ls -l /usr/src
```

----------

## KEA0463

localhost keith # ls -l /usr/src

total 8

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Dec  6 13:45 linux

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Dec  6 06:28 linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3

----------

## mirojira

 *KEA0463 wrote:*   

> localhost keith # ls -l /usr/src
> 
> total 8
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Dec  6 13:45 linux
> ...

 

There is not created symlink. Run

```
cd /usr/src

ln -s linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 linux 
```

Then send output of 

```
ls -l /usr/src 
```

again

----------

## KEA0463

l

localhost src # ln -s linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 linux

ln: creating symbolic link `linux/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3' to `linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3': File exists

localhost src # ls -l /usr/src

total 8

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Dec  6 13:45 linux

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Dec  6 06:28 linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3

----------

## wudmx

 *KEA0463 wrote:*   

> localhost src # ln -s linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 linux
> 
> ln: creating symbolic link `linux/linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3' to `linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3': File exists
> 
> localhost src # ls -l /usr/src
> ...

 

There is something really strange happen on your computer. linux should be a symbolic link and not a directory. I would make a backup of /usr/src/linux (which is a directory) and then delete /usr/src/linux using rm -Rf /usr/src/linux . Then run this again:

```
cd /usr/src

ln -s linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 linux 
```

----------

## KEA0463

localhost src # rm -Rf /usr/src/linux

localhost src # cd /usr/src

localhost src # ln -s linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 linux

localhost src # ls -l /usr/src

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   22 Dec  6 14:30 linux -> linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root 4096 Dec  6 06:28 linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3

#Am i good now?

----------

## KEA0463

* Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1562:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

  madwifi-ng-0.9.2.ebuild, line 32:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 458:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

  linux-info.eclass, line 554:   Called die

!!! Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

# i got this when i tried to emerge mawifi-ng

----------

## KEA0463

localhost src # uname -r

2.6.17-gentoo-r7

localhost src # exit

exit

keith@localhost ~ $ uname -r

2.6.17-gentoo-r7

i used that fking GTK+ live 2006.1 installer

thats prolly what did it i wonder if i can fix

this?

----------

## mirojira

And what about your bootloader, which version of kernel it calls?

----------

## wudmx

 *KEA0463 wrote:*   

> * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.
> 
>  * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 

What says ls -lh /usr/src/linux/.config ?

----------

## KEA0463

Well when i start my laptop it says

Gentoo Linux

then i hit enter and it starts

----------

## KEA0463

keith@localhost ~ $ ls -lh /usr/src/linux/.config

ls: /usr/src/linux/.config: No such file or directory

# i am getting scared now!!

----------

## wudmx

 *KEA0463 wrote:*   

> keith@localhost ~ $ ls -lh /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> ls: /usr/src/linux/.config: No such file or directory
> 
> # i am getting scared now!!

 

well, the .config file doesn't exist. That's the cause why emerge aborts. I'm not familiar with genkernel, have you run genkernel all ? I really don't know genkernel, but you need a .config. Have you ever compiled a kernel on your own?

Andi

----------

## KEA0463

yeah it just didnt boot grub couldnt

find boot partiontion

----------

## KEA0463

emerge genkernel

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.4 to /

 * genkernel-pkg-3.4.tar.bz2 MD5  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ] * genkernel-pkg-3.4.tar.bz2 RMD160  :Wink:  ...                               [ ok ] * genkernel-pkg-3.4.tar.bz2 SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                 [ ok ] * genkernel-pkg-3.4.tar.bz2 SHA256  :Wink:  ...                               [ ok ] * genkernel-pkg-3.4.tar.bz2 size  :Wink:  ...                                 [ ok ] * unionfs-1.1.4.tar.gz MD5  :Wink:  ...                                       [ ok ] * unionfs-1.1.4.tar.gz RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ] * unionfs-1.1.4.tar.gz SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ] * unionfs-1.1.4.tar.gz SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ] * unionfs-1.1.4.tar.gz size  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ] * e2fsprogs-1.38.tar.gz MD5  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ] * e2fsprogs-1.38.tar.gz RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ] * e2fsprogs-1.38.tar.gz SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ] * e2fsprogs-1.38.tar.gz SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ] * e2fsprogs-1.38.tar.gz size  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ] * LVM2.2.00.25.tgz MD5  :Wink:  ...                                           [ ok ] * LVM2.2.00.25.tgz RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                        [ ok ] * LVM2.2.00.25.tgz SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                          [ ok ] * LVM2.2.00.25.tgz SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                        [ ok ] * LVM2.2.00.25.tgz size  :Wink:  ...                                          [ ok ] * dmraid-1.0.0.rc10.tar.bz2 MD5  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ] * dmraid-1.0.0.rc10.tar.bz2 RMD160  :Wink:  ...                               [ ok ] * dmraid-1.0.0.rc10.tar.bz2 SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                 [ ok ] * dmraid-1.0.0.rc10.tar.bz2 SHA256  :Wink:  ...                               [ ok ] * dmraid-1.0.0.rc10.tar.bz2 size  :Wink:  ...                                 [ ok ] * genkernel-3.4.4.tar.bz2 MD5  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ] * genkernel-3.4.4.tar.bz2 RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                 [ ok ] * genkernel-3.4.4.tar.bz2 SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ] * genkernel-3.4.4.tar.bz2 SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                 [ ok ] * genkernel-3.4.4.tar.bz2 size  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ] * device-mapper.1.00.17.tgz MD5  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ] * device-mapper.1.00.17.tgz RMD160  :Wink:  ...                               [ ok ] * device-mapper.1.00.17.tgz SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                 [ ok ] * device-mapper.1.00.17.tgz SHA256  :Wink:  ...                               [ ok ] * device-mapper.1.00.17.tgz size  :Wink:  ...                                 [ ok ] * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ] * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ] * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ] * checking genkernel-3.4.4.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                               [ ok ] * checking genkernel-pkg-3.4.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                             [ ok ] * checking dmraid-1.0.0.rc10.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                             [ ok ] * checking LVM2.2.00.25.tgz  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ] * checking device-mapper.1.00.17.tgz  :Wink:  ...                             [ ok ] * checking unionfs-1.1.4.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ] * checking e2fsprogs-1.38.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                                 [ ok ]>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking genkernel-3.4.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/genkernel-3.4.4/work

>>> Unpacking genkernel-pkg-3.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/genkernel-3.4.4/work/genkernel-3.4.4

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/genkernel-3.4.4/work/genkernel-3.4.4 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.4

>>> Install genkernel-3.4.4 into /var/tmp/portage/genkernel-3.4.4/image/ category sys-kernel

>>> Completed installing genkernel-3.4.4 into /var/tmp/portage/genkernel-3.4.4/image/

man:

gzipping man page: genkernel.8

>>> Merging sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.4 to /

--- /etc/

>>> /etc/genkernel.conf

--- /usr/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/genkernel/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/AUTHORS

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ChangeLog

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/README

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/TODO

--- /usr/share/genkernel/alpha/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/alpha/kernel-config-2.4

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/alpha/kernel-config-2.6

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/alpha/modules_load

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/alpha/config.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/alpha/busy-config

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/gen_arch.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/gen_bootloader.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/gen_bootloader_grub.awk

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/gen_cmdline.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/gen_compile.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/gen_configkernel.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/gen_determineargs.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/gen_funcs.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/gen_initramfs.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/gen_initrd.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/gen_moddeps.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/gen_package.sh

--- /usr/share/genkernel/generic/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/generic/linuxrc

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/generic/modprobe

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/generic/udhcpc.scripts

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/generic/initrd.defaults

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/generic/initrd.scripts

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/generic/keymaps.tar.gz

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/genkernel

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/genkernel.8

--- /usr/share/genkernel/ia64/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ia64/kernel-config-2.6

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ia64/modules_load

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ia64/config.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ia64/busy-config

--- /usr/share/genkernel/mips/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/mips/ip32r5k-2006_1.cf

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/mips/nb-busybox.cf

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/mips/ip28r10k-2006_1.cf

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/mips/modules_load

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/mips/ip22r5k-2006_1.cf

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/mips/ip22r4k-2006_1.cf

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/mips/config.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/mips/ip30r10k-2006_1.cf

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/mips/busy-config

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/mips/ip32rm5k-2006_1.cf

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/mips/ip27r10k-2006_1.cf

--- /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/

--- /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/

--- /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/usr/

--- /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/usr/share/

--- /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/usr/share/udhcpc/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/usr/share/udhcpc/default.script

--- /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/usr/share/terminfo/

--- /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/usr/share/terminfo/p/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/usr/share/terminfo/p/putty

--- /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/bin/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/bin/net-setup

--- /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/profile

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/fstab

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/group

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/passwd

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/shadow

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/shells

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/inittab

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/resolv.conf

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/linuxrc.x

--- /usr/share/genkernel/parisc/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/parisc/kernel-config-2.4

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/parisc/modules_load

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/parisc/config.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/parisc/busy-config

--- /usr/share/genkernel/parisc64/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/parisc64/kernel-config-2.4

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/parisc64/modules_load

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/parisc64/config.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/parisc64/busy-config

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/x86_64/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/x86_64/README

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/parisc64/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/parisc64/README

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/alpha/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/alpha/README

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/sparc/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/sparc/README

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/x86/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/x86/README

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/sparc64/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/sparc64/README

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/ppc64/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/ppc64/README

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/ia64/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/ia64/README

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/mips/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/mips/.keep

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/um/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/um/README

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/xenU/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/xenU/README

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/ppc/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/ppc/README

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/xen0/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/xen0/README

--- /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/parisc/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/parisc/README

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/busybox-1.1.3+gentoo.tar.bz2

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/devfsd-1.3.25-dietlibc-kernel25.tar.bz2

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/module-init-tools-0.9.15-pre4.tar.bz2

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/modutils-2.4.26.tar.bz2

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/devfsd-1.3.25-dietlibc.patch

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/klibc-1.1.16-sparc2.patch

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/klibc-1.2.1-nostdinc-flags.patch

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/dmraid-1.0.0.rc10.tar.bz2

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/LVM2.2.00.25.tgz

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/device-mapper.1.00.17.tgz

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/unionfs-1.1.4.tar.gz

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/e2fsprogs-1.38.tar.gz

--- /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/2.6.3-benh2-G4.autoload

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/G5-SMP

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/2.6.3-benh2-G4-SMP.autoload

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/Pegasos

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/G5

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/G4

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/modules_load

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/2.6.3-benh2-G5-SMP.autoload

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/G4-SMP

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/config.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/2.6.3-benh2-G5.autoload

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/busy-config

--- /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/kernel-2.6.g5

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/modules_load

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/kernel-2.6-pSeries

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/config.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/busy-config

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/kernel-2.6

--- /usr/share/genkernel/sparc/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/sparc/modules_load

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/sparc/kernel-config

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/sparc/config.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/sparc/busy-config

--- /usr/share/genkernel/sparc64/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/sparc64/modules_load

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/sparc64/kernel-config

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/sparc64/config.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/sparc64/busy-config

--- /usr/share/genkernel/um/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/um/kernel-config-2.4

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/um/kernel-config-2.6

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/um/modules_load

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/um/config.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/um/busy-config

--- /usr/share/genkernel/x86/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.4

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/x86/modules_load

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/x86/config.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/x86/busy-config

--- /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/modules_load

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/config.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/busy-config

--- /usr/share/genkernel/xen0/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/xen0/kernel-config-2.4

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/xen0/kernel-config-2.6

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/xen0/modules_load

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/xen0/config.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/xen0/busy-config

--- /usr/share/genkernel/xenU/

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/xenU/kernel-config-2.4

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/xenU/kernel-config-2.6

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/xenU/modules_load

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/xenU/config.sh

>>> /usr/share/genkernel/xenU/busy-config

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/genkernel-3.4.4/

>>> /usr/share/doc/genkernel-3.4.4/README.gz

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man8/

>>> /usr/share/man/man8/genkernel.8.gz

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/genkernel -> /usr/share/genkernel/genkernel

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/man/man8/genkernel.8.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/xenU/modules_load

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/xenU/kernel-config-2.6

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/xenU/kernel-config-2.4

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/xenU/config.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/xenU/busy-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/xen0/modules_load

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/xen0/kernel-config-2.6

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/xen0/kernel-config-2.4

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/xen0/config.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/xen0/busy-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/modules_load

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/kernel-config-2.6

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/config.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64/busy-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/x86/modules_load

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.4

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/x86/config.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/x86/busy-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/um/modules_load

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/um/kernel-config-2.6

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/um/kernel-config-2.4

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/um/config.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/um/busy-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/sparc64/modules_load

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/sparc64/kernel-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/sparc64/config.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/sparc64/busy-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/sparc/modules_load

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/sparc/kernel-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/sparc/config.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/sparc/busy-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/modules_load

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/kernel-2.6.g5

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/kernel-2.6-pSeries

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/kernel-2.6

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/config.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64/busy-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/modules_load

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/config.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/busy-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/Pegasos

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/G5-SMP

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/G5

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/G4-SMP

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/G4

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/2.6.3-benh2-G5.autoload

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/2.6.3-benh2-G5-SMP.autoload

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/2.6.3-benh2-G4.autoload

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ppc/2.6.3-benh2-G4-SMP.autoload

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/xenU/README

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/xen0/README

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/x86_64/README

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/x86/README

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/unionfs-1.1.4.tar.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/um/README

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/sparc64/README

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/sparc/README

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/ppc64/README

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/ppc/README

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/parisc64/README

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/parisc/README

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/modutils-2.4.26.tar.bz2

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/module-init-tools-0.9.15-pre4.tar.bz2

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/mips/.keep

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/klibc-1.2.1-nostdinc-flags.patch

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/klibc-1.1.16-sparc2.patch

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/ia64/README

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/e2fsprogs-1.38.tar.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/dmraid-1.0.0.rc10.tar.bz2

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/device-mapper.1.00.17.tgz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/devfsd-1.3.25-dietlibc.patch

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/devfsd-1.3.25-dietlibc-kernel25.tar.bz2

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/busybox-1.1.3+gentoo.tar.bz2

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/alpha/README

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/LVM2.2.00.25.tgz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/parisc64/modules_load

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/parisc64/kernel-config-2.4

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/parisc64/config.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/parisc64/busy-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/parisc/modules_load

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/parisc/kernel-config-2.4

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/parisc/config.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/parisc/busy-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/usr/share/udhcpc/default.script--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/usr/share/terminfo/p/putty

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/shells

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/shadow

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/resolv.conf

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/profile

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/passwd

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/inittab

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/group

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc/fstab

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/bin/net-setup

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/linuxrc.x

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/mips/nb-busybox.cf

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/mips/modules_load

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/mips/ip32rm5k-2006_1.cf

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/mips/ip32r5k-2006_1.cf

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/mips/ip30r10k-2006_1.cf

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/mips/ip28r10k-2006_1.cf

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/mips/ip27r10k-2006_1.cf

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/mips/ip22r5k-2006_1.cf

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/mips/ip22r4k-2006_1.cf

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/mips/config.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/mips/busy-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ia64/modules_load

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ia64/kernel-config-2.6

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ia64/config.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ia64/busy-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/genkernel.8

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/genkernel

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/generic/udhcpc.scripts

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/generic/modprobe

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/generic/linuxrc

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/generic/keymaps.tar.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/generic/initrd.scripts

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/generic/initrd.defaults

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/gen_package.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/gen_moddeps.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/gen_initrd.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/gen_initramfs.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/gen_funcs.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/gen_determineargs.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/gen_configkernel.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/gen_compile.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/gen_cmdline.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/gen_bootloader_grub.awk

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/gen_bootloader.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/gen_arch.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/alpha/modules_load

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/alpha/kernel-config-2.6

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/alpha/kernel-config-2.4

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/alpha/config.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/alpha/busy-config

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/TODO

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/README

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/ChangeLog

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/genkernel/AUTHORS

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/genkernel-3.4.4/README.gz

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/genkernel

--- cfgpro obj /etc/genkernel.conf

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man8

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/xenU

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/xen0

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/x86_64

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/x86

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/um

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/sparc64

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/sparc

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/ppc64

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/ppc

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/xenU

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/xen0

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/x86_64

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/x86

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/um

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/sparc64

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/sparc

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/ppc64

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/ppc

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/parisc64

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/parisc

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/mips

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/ia64

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/alpha

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/pkg

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/parisc64

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/parisc

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/usr/share/udhcpc

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/usr/share/terminfo/p

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/usr/share/terminfo

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/usr

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/etc

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc/bin

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/netboot/misc

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/netboot

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/mips

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/ia64

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/generic

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel/alpha

--- !empty dir /usr/share/genkernel

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/genkernel-3.4.4

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /etc

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Documentation is available in the genkernel manual page

 * as well as the following URL:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml

 * This package is known to not work with reiser4.  If you are running

 * reiser4 and have a problem, do not file a bug.  We know it does not

 * work and we don't plan on fixing it since reiser4 is the one that is

 * broken in this regard.  Try using a sane filesystem like ext3 or

 * even reiser3.

 * The LUKS support has changed from versions prior to 3.4.4.  Now,

 * you use crypt_root=/dev/blah instead of real_root=luks:/dev/blah.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.4 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

localhost keith # zcat /prc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

zcat: /prc/config.gz: No such file or directory

----------

## wudmx

 *KEA0463 wrote:*   

> yeah it just didnt boot grub couldnt
> 
> find boot partiontion

 

you can't boot into your system right now?

----------

## KEA0463

localhost keith # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.4

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Making dependencies...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

*

*

* InfiniBand support

*

*

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

--

Second extended fs support (EXT2_FS) [Y/n/?] y

  Ext2 extended attributes (EXT2_FS_XATTR) [N/y/?] (NEW) aborted!

Console input/output is redirected. Run 'make oldconfig' to update configuration.

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

*** Warning: make dep is unnecessary now.

--

Second extended fs support (EXT2_FS) [Y/n/?] y

  Ext2 extended attributes (EXT2_FS_XATTR) [N/y/?] (NEW) aborted!

Console input/output is redirected. Run 'make oldconfig' to update configuration.

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.4

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

----------

## KEA0463

ok i just got done manually configuring my kernel now i am compiling it

do i have to configure grub again or is that ok?

do i use uname -r to check name of my new kernel?

----------

## mirojira

 *Quote:*   

> localhost src # uname -r
> 
> 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 

  and the symlink is  *Quote:*   

> linux -> kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r3

 

Could you please send your /boot and lilo or grub content ?

----------

## KEA0463

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramd$initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

#Also the new kernel compile i tried failed

----------

## mirojira

In this situation I thing  that the best way how to advance is to upgrade your kernel. You could follow http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml where is desribed how to do it. And if you have any problem just let us know.

----------

## KEA0463

Linux Kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r3Y for x86...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 bzImage...

*         >> Compiling 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 modules...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

*

*

* InfiniBand support

*

*

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

--

  CC      kernel/panic.o

  CC      kernel/printk.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/centaur.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.o

arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.c: In function 'init_transmeta':

arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.c:12: warning: 'cpu_freq' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      fs/bio.o

  LD      mm/built-in.o

  LD      ipc/built-in.o

  CC      security/commoncap.o

fs/bio.c: In function 'bio_alloc_bioset':

fs/bio.c:169: warning: 'idx' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

  CC      fs/inotify_user.o

  CC      drivers/char/misc.o

  CC      fs/eventpoll.o

  CC      drivers/char/vt_ioctl.o

fs/eventpoll.c: In function 'sys_epoll_create':

fs/eventpoll.c:500: warning: 'fd' may be used uninitialized in this function

--

The present kernel configuration has modules disabled.

Type 'make config' and enable loadable module support.

Then build a kernel with module support enabled.

make: *** [modules] Error 1

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.4

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

----------

## KEA0463

!!! Unable to make  KERNELPATH=/usr/src/linux ATH_RATE=ath_rate/sample all.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

----------

## wudmx

 *Quote:*   

> The present kernel configuration has modules disabled.
> 
> Type 'make config' and enable loadable module support. 

 

Your kernel is compiled, but you still have problems with the kernel modules. Type genkernel --menuconfig and a configuration menu will appear. Go into the section and verify the options as follows:

```
Loadable module support  --->

  [*] Enable loadable module support

  [*]   Module unloading

  [ ]     Forced module unloading

  [ ]   Module versioning support

  [ ]   Source checksum for all modules

  [*]   Automatic kernel module loading
```

Is this the case for you, too?

----------

## aypro

 *Quote:*   

> localhost keith # zcat /prc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6
> 
> zcat: /prc/config.gz: No such file or directory

 

it's /proc/config.gz and not /prc/config.gz

----------

